# Citizen Bullhead



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Folks

Happy New Year

My original reason for the post was to see if anyone could advise me of the best person to service my Citizen Bullhead, but when I looked a Sweephand's blog I am not so sure it's what I thought it was, on the case it is marked as a 8100 movement, case is 67-9577 (4-900031) and BLS as case type, on Sweepstakes Blog the watch shown (see photo below, it's the same as mine)) if I am correct is a 8110 movement and the case type is 67-9011 (4-901177), can anyone help, I still want to have it serviced, it has lain in my watch box for a year, all assistance gratefully appreciated.

My link

Dave S


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm unfortunately unable to help about the identification of the case/movement, all I can say is it looks a wonderful example.

For servicing a lot of people recommend Steve Burrage at Rytetime - give him a Google. He's looked after a lot of my watches - serviced and repaired 3 so far - and even some I've bought through the forum. He's quite traditional in communication methods i.e. if you need to get in contact with him, it's best to phone rather than email!

All the best.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> ...


Hi Dave - sorry for a slow reply, been visiting family for New Year. You're right that your watch will have the 8110A movement in it, but seems like it's got the wrong case back - it should have the one you've identified (4-901177). Wrong case backs are fairly common on these bullheads, although to have the rarer 67-9577 one is unusual! If yours is otherwise good, then a spares watch might provide a correct back, e.g. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-bulhaid-automatic-parts-repair-Serial-number-4-901177-/320806665354?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4ab1913c8a

I can't add to the advice already given about servicing.

Stephen (aka Sweephand)


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...


Hi Stephen

Thanks for the reply, is there any chance the movement could be an 8100, or were all the Bullheads like mine the 8110A, you say the case back is rare, in which way ? I am interested before I speak to Steve Burrage.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Thanks for the reply, is there any chance the movement could be an 8100, or were all the Bullheads like mine the 8110A, you say the case back is rare, in which way ? I am interested before I speak to Steve Burrage.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave - the 8110 movement has the two sub-registers for hours and minutes, the 8100 has just the one sub-register, for minutes. They are effectively the same movement, with the 8110 having the extra complication so has some additional parts (there are scans in my blog article showing this). If you can take the case back off yours, then you can see the movement which should be marked 8110A for a bullhead model. The rarer 67-9755 has one sub-dial - they are rarer compared to the bullheads because they had a short production run, so fewer are seen especially in decent condition. Here are my two examples:

http://sweep-hand.org/2011/11/28/this-weeks-featured-watch-17-67-9577-chronograph/

Stephen


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stephen
> ...


Hi Stephen

I took the case back off and you are so correct, you know your Citizen watches, I took another look at your blog (It is fantastic, I recommend anyone with a Citizen to take a look) the 8100 is a different watch altogether, I will try and get a proper case back before I have it serviced, thank you for all your help.

Regards

Dave S


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

You're welcome Dave  Hope you can get the right case back soon.

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> I took the case back off and you are so correct, you know your Citizen watches, I took another look at your blog (It is fantastic, I recommend anyone with a Citizen to take a look) the 8100 is a different watch altogether, I will try and get a proper case back before I have it serviced, thank you for all your help.
> 
> Dave S


Dave - have you found a correct case back for your Challenge Timer (bullhead :msn-wink: ) ?

Stephen


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Morris Minor said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > I took the case back off and you are so correct, you know your Citizen watches, I took another look at your blog (It is fantastic, I recommend anyone with a Citizen to take a look) the 8100 is a different watch altogether, I will try and get a proper case back before I have it serviced, thank you for all your help.
> ...


Hi Stephen

Not yet, had problems with my daughters car so been busy with that, I did look at your link but didn't buy, I will look to-night and see what's available.

Dave S


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> Not yet, had problems with my daughters car so been busy with that, I did look at your link but didn't buy, I will look to-night and see what's available.
> 
> Dave S


I was hoping you'd say that! I have found one, didn't realise I had got this lurking in a drawer!:










It's in decent, unpolished condition with no major gouges. It's correct for yours, with a production date of January 1977. Is this any good to you?

Stephen


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Stephen

Great news, PM me with what you want for the case back and I will take it, many thanks.

Dave S


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

dave993cars said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Great news, PM me with what you want for the case back and I will take it, many thanks.
> 
> Dave S


PM sent 

Stephen


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Stephen

PM SENT

Dave S


----------

